
Are We Built to Run Barefoot? - robg
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/08/are-we-built-to-run-barefoot/
======
tobylane
I didn't know this was still an unanswered question. Surely there are children
of western/first-world hippies who have worn barefoot-shoes all their life? I
don't run, and walk indoors barefoot far more than I walk outdoors with shoes,
so am I meant to be somewhere inbetween, or does any shoe-wearing at all
create bad tendencies?

